# Using a slip lead correctly



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi
I tried asking in the Gundog section yesterday morning but no replies yet so will try in here as lots more people look.
Does anyone know of a site that shows you how to use a slip lead correctly?
I need to get the hang of it for Mia's gundog training but don't want to put it on until I am sure about how I should be doing it.
Our next lesson is not for two weeks because the lady is expecting a litter so I can't ask her to show me.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have a slip lead with a stopper? If so then it should sit behind the base of the neck and ears and push the stopper down. if it doesnt have a stopper then you will need to hold it straight otherwise it will fall down the neck. hope this is what you mean.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Do you have a slip lead with a stopper? If so then it should sit behind the base of the neck and ears and push the stopper down. if it doesnt have a stopper then you will need to hold it straight otherwise it will fall down the neck. hope this is what you mean.


Yes it has a stopper, I had seen it used high on the neck at the base of the ears when I have watched gundog clips on youtube, but I also see that people give it a tiny pull (some not so tiny) and it's that bit that worried me when I don't know what I am doing. 
Several people were using them at the Lure Racing the other night and they were all in the normal collar position and almost choking the dogs and I didn't think that it looked right.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You need to get the dog focussed on you as you're doing heelwork, rather than doing what it wants, sniffing about etc. I do this by making heelwork into a game, where I try and catch them out, and they know there's a reward at the end, which is usually a retrieve of some kind. I walk around in circles, figures of eight, turning sharply, left, right and about turns, trying to catch them out. They love to get it right and once they realise they can 'win' at this game, they really go up a gear. My main problem with heelwork initially was me, I found it deadly boring, but once you learn to enjoy working with your dog, then it does actually become enjoyable


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Having the slip lead high up, helps with controlling the dog as you are leading their head rather then their neck. It helps if your dog doesnt pull on a normal lead 1st.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to use slip leads on my child hood dog all the time.

easiest way to get it right, is so the lead runs from your hand, over the top of the dogs neck, round and under the neck and the hoop hangs from the lead, between you and your dog.
this way, the lead can slip nicely loose when the dog isnt pulling and slip tighter when the dog is pulling.

As mentioned, with the stopper, hold it high up on the dogs neck for better control 

I only used slip leads, with no stoppers as a normal lead when I was a child though, not for gudogs or working.but i guess it`s the same principle


----------

